# Audyssey Calibration Problem



## RickAnthony (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a Onkyo TX-NR929. When I running the Audyssey calibration, it says that it cannot detect my center channel. However, I can clearly hear the calibration chirp when it plays on the center channel. It does not sound any different from my front, side, and back speakers. Any ideas on the what the problem might be? The receiver is network connected and running the latest software.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

When you go into speaker setup, does it show that the Center channel is turned on? If the center channel is turned off, the receiver would be sending center channel information to both the left and right front speakers, called phantom center channel mode, so you would hear it, but the speaker would not show up as being there because the system has been told that it is not there, via the speaker settings.


----------



## RickAnthony (Aug 11, 2015)

Unfortunately, I'm away for work this week, but can check this weekend. I really don't think that the center channel is disabled, but I'll double check. Anything else that I should check (assuming that it is enabled?).


----------



## RickAnthony (Aug 11, 2015)

Finally had a chance to look at this again today. The center channel is definitely enabled and outputting sound. However, the auto setup is still indicating a speaker detect error for the center. 

Here's a short video showing the setup, https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...842&authkey=!AKf2Rb5rLzS2Gws&ithint=video,mp4. All other speakers are detected as expected.

I'm stumped.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know if this helps or not. Of course the quality of the video is not intended to convey the quality of the speakers, but.....

The center channel speaker does sound drastically different from the other speakers. It does not have any high frequencies, almost like it does not have a tweeter. I can hear the chirp go all the way to very high frequencies for all the other speakers, but the center sounds like it does not go beyond 1 kHz or so, very dull.

Like I said, they might not be the explanation at all. It is something you might look at, though. Audyssey might not be saying, "there is not a center speaker," but instead might be saying "there is something wrong with the center speaker."

Hope that helps.


----------



## RickAnthony (Aug 11, 2015)

Finally figured it out. I was using the wrong microphone with the receiver. I moved into a house with a theater room already completed including equipment. The microphone that I found must have been for an older receiver.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## thrang (May 10, 2012)

Wayne...don't think I can PM yet, but this questions is really more about your great Audyssey set up guide.

I have the Pro kit, and the one simple thing I cannot do is get the mic tip at the correct center of head height when the seat is reclined in the normal listening position...as you know, the mic is rather tall, and the cable connects at the bottom, so the angled seat back prevents proper height position...by about 5-6 inches - putting the Pro mic above the headrest as opposed to incorporating it properly as part of the calibration

Which is the lesser of two evils - use the standard mic, which I can get pretty close to exactly where i need it, or use the better Pro mic but with less accurate positioning? I also can raise the seat to the upright position so I can get their at the right height behind the headrest, but this is the wrong position in space - forward about 5-6 inches from the normal reclined position....

Thanks


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Please excuse the slow response, on the road...

It is a conundrum, and there is no perfect answer. In my experience, going higher - within limits - is usually the better alternative. It gets the mic above a lot of the reflections around the seat, for one thing. Better to leave the seat back as you will use it and move the mic up as needed. Unfortunately, some experimentation is probably needed to ensure it gives good results.

Here is a thread covering some mic pattern experiments that might be of interest.


----------

